# ATI vs XOrg 6.8.2

## bobdva

ATI RADEON 9600SE

media-video/ati-drivers-8.10.19

```

$ X -version

X Window System Version 6.8.2

....

$ uname -r    

2.6.11.3

```

всё настроено, всё работает, НО !

если на xscreensaver повесить какую-нить GL'ную заставку, то через некоторое время комп просто вешается и всё  :Crying or Very sad: 

в чём могут быть проблемы в настройке ? какие пляски с бубном посоветуете ?

----------

## YD

У меня nvidia. После перехода на новую версию xorg'a какие-то подвисания появились. Пробую разобраться. А в твоём случае может : 

1. дрйвера криво поставил/ неправильно xorg.conf отредактировал (если его надо редактировать). 

2. В ядре что-то конфликтует с драйверами от ati. (стандартные Kernel драйвера, или там всякие dri)

3. opengl-update ati, т.к. у тебя траблы именно с GL.

з.ы. Возможно какие-то другие специфичные проблемы для ati драйверов.

----------

## bobdva

 *YD wrote:*   

> У меня nvidia. После перехода на новую версию xorg'a какие-то подвисания появились. Пробую разобраться. А в твоём случае может : 
> 
> 1. дрйвера криво поставил/ неправильно xorg.conf отредактировал (если его надо редактировать). 
> 
> 2. В ядре что-то конфликтует с драйверами от ati. (стандартные Kernel драйвера, или там всякие dri)
> ...

 

opengl-update ati безусловно было сделано и проверенно, что opengl именно ati'шный

```

$ fglrxinfo 

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9600SE Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.3.4893 (X4.3.0-8.10.19)

```

меня вот больше всего напрягает именно последняя строчка, хотя по совместимости заявлена с Xorg 6.8

----------

## bobdva

 *bobdva wrote:*   

> ATI RADEON 9600SE
> 
> media-video/ati-drivers-8.10.19
> 
> ```
> ...

 

всё то же самое наблюдается на домашней машине (ядро и X такие же, Radeon 9200), причём там иногда подвисает и не в GL

понимаю, что выбор за одним Xorg драйвера radeon'а и всё, но у 9500+ не реализован Direct Rendering до сих пор...

----------

## YD

Я так понимаю вы не смотрели эти линки? Особенно примечания.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_DRM_with_ATi_Open-Source_Drivers

Надо бы локализовать проблему. Наверняка в  этих линках есть решение. Я бы для начала попробывал сделатьс  open-source драйверами так, чтобы  работал OpenGL, а потом  уже пытаться с атишными.

з.ы. Повисает наверно только Xorg, а не вся система. Может попробывать запустить glxgears из простого терминала (alt+ctrl+f1-6). Наверняка выведет ошибку. Или попробывать сделать скрипт, который через 20 секунд должен убить Xorg.  + в новый кернел малость  перекрутили. Так что даже nvidia драйвера с патчем собираются. (~x86 -r4)

[edit]

Вот ещё неплохой линк:

http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html#1_whereget

Ну и вроде люди ставят ~x86 драйвера на kernel-2.6.11

----------

## bobdva

 *YD wrote:*   

> Я так понимаю вы не смотрели эти линки? Особенно примечания.
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_DRM_with_ATi_Open-Source_Drivers
> ...

 

линки как раз смотрел и именно по ним всё и настраивал.

Нет, подвисает вся система (с другой машины не то, что по ssh не зайдёшь, а даже не ping'уется).

glxgears крутятся нормально, tuxracer вполне тоже адекватно, пока замеченно на xscreensaver

----------

## SupapleX

to YD:

Проблему с атишными дровами не следует мешать с нвидийными. :Shocked: 

to all:

Это трабла самих дров. Избавиться можно только отказом от ogl или длительным периодом ожидания НОРМАЛЬНЫХ дров от ATI. 

вывод:

покупайте детки видяхи от nvidia! ГЫ! :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## viy

 *SupapleX wrote:*   

> покупайте детки видяхи от nvidia!

 

Что я и сделал месяц назад, теперь кипятком сцу  :Wink: 

----------

## Doktor

Ндя, нормальное решение проблемы, была такая же бага, помогло только:

emerge --sync

emerge opengl-update

emerge ati-drivers

emerge ati-drivers-extra

Причем попргыл с версии на версию, вроде отпустило...

----------

## bobdva

 *SupapleX wrote:*   

> to YD:
> 
> Проблему с атишными дровами не следует мешать с нвидийными.
> 
> to all:
> ...

 

гы. на работе или видео на борту (i815), либо ATI.

так, что из двух зол не понятно что меньше

----------

